# Possible Buy - Three Year Old Filly, Barbie Doll



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So my trainer Toni has been doing a "Barn Blowout" lately and she is doing a show for her students next weekend. She is going to do a large sale that day to double up on the show, but she told me that if there is a horse I wanted I'd better get it now....Well, I have really taken a liking to this little palomino filly that I've been riding since she was started. She was bre dby Toni and started by her. She only has 60 days on her, but she moves like she will be a decent reiner and a nice all purpose horse. I'm not sure she's going to excel in anything special, but since I only want her as a project pony to play around on, that'd be fine. 

So here's the pictures. I ran over there after work today and got her out to get this thread started.....I want some opinions before I make any final decisions.

Sorry the pictures aren't so great, I took them on my cell phone and the lighting really sucked. Plus we were right in the barn aisle by the door, so the bright sun was screwing it up to. Oh well, let's see what we can get from these pictures ^^


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

i quite like her


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's nicely balanced. A little bit long-bodied, and has pasterns that are a tinch on the longish side. She does need a new farrier, and I would definitely get a PPE - her toes are long, and her heels are underslung on her front legs. Nice shoulder, thin-ish neck, and a fairly unrefined head. All in all, I like her.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The pictures don't do her feet justice. The farrier that came out for her was an experiment because we can't seem to get our good farrier out here anymore. Hmph. Oh well.

I definately think I'm gonna get her. I hae the cash for it. She has nice breeding, a total sweetheart, and quite eyecatching.

And as for the head, she does have her mouth open for the side shots. If she closed her mouth she'd look a bit better.

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback ^^


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I LIKE her. I would buy her. As for her head- I like it- I don't like the tiny little babydoll heads on Quarter horses that people are shooting for. She has substance and good bone. I do like her! She has a very kind soft eye.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, draftrider. She has those big brown eyes that just make you melt, and since she's still a baby I expect she'll fill out here soon ^^


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like you already made up your mind, congratulations!! She is stunning and flashy and wowza!!! Congrats I'm jealous! Have fun with her!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL yes about five minute after I posted the thread I decided to go for it. I'm just afraid that at the sale someone will snatch her up and not be able to deal with the green-ness that she has.

Thanks guys. I'll probably leave her at Toni's for awhile and pay for another 30 days, because I'm going to be leaving for two weeks here soon and I want her to be ready for low-level stuff by the end of the summer....I figure give her another 60 days and then start doing some light competition to see what she excels in. ^^


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Cute! I lover her!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

She is beautiful! Totally love her! And-she is only 3, so she will fill out, and that may thicken her neck for sure. Have fun!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I think she looks like a nice, all around horse. I agree that she doesn't look like she'll be a world-beater at anything but that's not what you are after. My only criticism with her is that her back is a little longish and her feet need a lot more heel.
May I ask how she is bred?
The 1st pic reminds me of my 2 horses! I have a pally and a buckskin...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh goodness......I know her Mom is sired by a stud named Pistol, who's name I always seem to forget.....and her father is a buckskin stud who is at the same barn as Pistol....God, I was there when those studs were born you'd think I'd remember. Hehe, I'll snag her papers from the file cabinet today after work when I swing by Toni's and put them up here ^^


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!!! 

What is her name? I suggest the name "Bombshell of Blonde". I think it is fitting


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Like the others I like her and I definitely agree with JDI's assessment of her neck as it was the main thing that jumped out but she's young and hasn't had the chance to get much muscle on it yet. I'd go for her, she may not be a champion but she looks a decent horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe, I think her registered name is Miss Blonde Covergirl or something.....Once again, you'd think I remember. All I know is that I call her Barbie Doll and she's sired by a big buckskin stud. She has awesome movement...so smooth! Very light on her feet. when you ride her you feel like you're riding a gaited pony or something. She yeilds to leg a little bit already, and has no buck in her. She's a total sweetheart. For only having sixty days riding time, she's one helluva horse ^^


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's awesome, congratulations. She is certainly a looker and will look even better when she has really grown up and filled out. How old is she?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I saw a palomino somewhere who's registered name was Blondes Have More Fun, makes me so happy XD


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Smrobs: Barbie Doll is three years old ^^


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh yeah. Plenty of time to fill on out then. I can't wait to see how she looks in a couple of years.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yes, she'll definately fill out. Both her sire and her dam blossomed almost overnight. One minute he was a gangly two-year old colt, then BOOM. hehe, I'm very interested to see how big she gets. She has lots of muscle in her background ^^


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

mmm these pics arent very good.
her butt is higher than her withers and she has a very short neck. her pasterns seem upright, and her shoulder angle is very straight as well as the angle of her butt(point of butt to where butt meets hind leg)
cute though


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I already covered the bad quality of the pictures.....

I am going back over there in a few days to ride her again. I haven't personally ridden her in a few weeks so I just want to see if Toni improved any of her buttons. I'll try and get some better ones then. She does know how to set up like a halter horse, but I've never done it with her. I just snapped a few after I gave her a brush ^^


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorrel I think she is beautiful. If you don't buy her, I will!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

She is very pretty, but then I AM a sucker for the Pallys. How tall is she?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, she's just a little thing. I'd say about 14.3-15hh. I never officially got out the measuring stick, but I'm generally pretty good at measuring by the eye ^^


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Oh, she's just a little thing. I'd say about 14.3-15hh. I never officially got out the measuring stick, but I'm generally pretty good at measuring by the eye ^^



A little thing ****. I'll be lucky if Hunter hits 14 hands lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Now THAT is confusing... SorrelHorse and sorelhorse - I was wondering why sorelhorse was critiquing if she was the OP ... nope, two different people.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe, I know it ^^


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's cute...good luck with her


----------



## luckythree (Jun 28, 2010)

I love short reiners. Her color is really outstanding, the only things I think might inhibit her as far as reining goes are the set of her hocks and that little down-hill issue, which may or may not resolve itself. I've worked with young down-hill reining horses and it can be a bit of a bummer when they're trying so hard but their conformation is getting in their way. It's hard to tell from the pictures, but most reining people I know prefer hocks that are set just a bit under the horse, and hers seem to be normally straight (judging by the leg that is set up straight in the picture, maybe not the best indicator). Her neck doesn't seem like it should be much of a concern, it doesn't look all that short to me, and muscling will come with age. Her head is cute, I wouldn't call it coarse at all. Her back does appear just a bit long, but again, with age and muscle tone, she'll start to look more balanced. My, what a mane! Barbie really is a great name for her.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, I agree with that statement about her hocks. But if we do any reining with her it'll be just to play. I just want a nice, all-around horse who'll be a good pleasureable ride. I already have my fair share of reiners to ride at Toni's along with my own couple of reiners. Besides, she doesn't really have the "Get in the ground" ability that a lot of reiners and cutters have. But I bet she'll be a nice versatile filly once she's finished. I'd like to do a little team penning on her and maybe some gaming. If I'm feeling ambitious I might go on ahead and do some low-level backyard jumper shows, but that won't be for some years yet.


----------



## luckythree (Jun 28, 2010)

I absolutely agree. I'm excited for you, having a horse from a younger age makes a close bond, I think. Have fun with her!


----------



## IcePony (Apr 28, 2010)

oh she is gorgeous! Love her face. Nice bone it looks like.


----------

